# Need to put together a program (magazine/newsletter) for a hockey tourney



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Can anyone suggest what program I should use? It is gonna be a basic program with pics and schedules, yada yada.

Not sure where to start.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Pages.

iWork may not replace M$ Office, but for programs, flyers, and the like, Pages is a great little program.

A7


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I suggest Pages as well. Do a Google for Pages templates, if Pages has none you like built in.


----------



## 10macs (Feb 14, 2004)

I put together a 64 page Provincial Hockey program a couple of years ago. I used PageMaker just because I had used it for a long time. Microsoft Publisher would be your best bet if you have it but depending on how fancy you want it you could probably use Word. You can easily put in the pictures and use the table function for your schedules.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Or use Pages, which is far better than Word at that damn "fun" stuff.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

10macs said:


> I put together a 64 page Provincial Hockey program a couple of years ago. I used PageMaker just because I had used it for a long time. Microsoft Publisher would be your best bet if you have it but depending on how fancy you want it you could probably use Word. You can easily put in the pictures and use the table function for your schedules.


This is the *Mac* list - MS Publisher has never been available for Mac. 

In any case, MS Publisher is a consumer app, vastly inferior to PageMaker, an old but fully professional app.

I'd go along with those who favour Pages - it's a nice modern little page layout program that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Even AppleWorks 6 would work - there are tons of templates for it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The iWork Trial comes with most Macs anyways -- and Pages is part of it. Just load it up and you get 30 days to try it out.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Pages will work fine for you.

Have a few samples available from other tournaments to guide your layout, and make a list of contents: then sketch it. In future, you can use the same doc as a template. If you have not used Pages I think you will be surprised how easy it is to use.

When it comes time to print, if you are using a local print shop, you can export it to a number of different formats so I would suggest asking what the printer prefers.

Have fun!


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tips everyone - I looked at Pages, and it will work great


----------

